# Sick danio...?



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

I have a zebra danio that is acting funny. He is the biggest one I have and he normally chases the other four around and tends to hang out at the top of the tank. For the last hour, I've noticed he is staying at the middle to bottom of the tank with his tail area kind of drooping and he's just kind of floating around. If a fish chases him, he takes off after them for a couple seconds then goes back to floating. He shimmies/swims a tad to kind of stay in place to keep from completely floating around. I thought maybe his color looked darker also but my husband thinks that's in my head, he says he looks the same as far as color goes. I also added 5 glowlight tetras last Sunday that a friend had and was going to flush before she moved. I figured that even though my tank wasn't cycled, it was better than the poor things getting flushed alive.

Like I said, my tank isn't fully cycled, I have another thread about that. My water conditions are the same as they have been from the beginning....ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate are all 0. 

If anyone has any suggestions as to what is wrong with him, I'd greatly appreciate it.

I tried to include a video...If you click on the picture, it should take you to my photobucket where you can watch it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Have you been changing water even though the test don' t dictate it?
Is your test kit still up to date(not expired {date should be on bottles})?


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

I have not been doing water changes since my tests results don't show that I need to. I added about 3 gallons of water a week ago because of evaporation. My test kit says it expires in 2018. I have an ammonia only test kit that I bought separately that expires in 2017 that also shows 0.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Change some water regardless!All I have to say.Except at least 25 %!


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

You think changing my water will make my fish stop acting weird? I haven't been changing water because I was under the understanding that there was no need unless the parameters were off.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Eventually your will cycle(and appear so) then you will either form a schedule or test to know when to change.I only test 4 of my 20 tanks.They all get changed on my schedule which is as often and as much as I can.The test is just to know where my biggest,or reef tanks are at as they would need "massive changes" if there was a problem(180g Fresh water120 g salt,75 salt and 29 salt).The other 16 FW tanks get at least 30-50% a week{at least}).
Ya I think a water change will help you and worst case deal can never hurt.
SORRY,GET TO WORK!


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

My husband and I are changing water now. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Ty (Jun 21, 2013)

He seemed to be acting better after the water change late last night. Now he is swimming around more than before the change but he still acts like his tail is a bit weighted down.


----------

